# Is this possible?



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I would like to get fresh fox urine next fall. Please pm me if you know of anyone in the west MI area. Thanks!


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

What do you mean by fresh? Are you looking for someone that raises fox or someone in west Michigan that sells urine? Two vendor sources in west Michigan that sell fox urine are Kevin Syperda in Pierson and Frank's Sports in Morley.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I know Kevin. Maybe I will give him a call. Although I am looking for fresh, not the bottled all spring and summer long stuff. I bought some "prepared" urine from a well known supplier, but it smelled more like ammonia then I thought it should.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Canine urine will get that way when it does not have a chance to breath. Leave the lid off a while and it will go back to more of the original urine smell. Actually when you use it at the set the ammonia will also "air off". If you are concerned of the age of urine add a couple of drops of skunk essance and it will be good as new. I am not one that believes you have to buy "fresh" unine ever year. Hear is an example. I bought a few gallons of urine from Bob Wendt some 4 or 5 years ago and still have l gallon left. I listed to one of the nationally know vendors/trappers at convention talk about fresh urine every year so I bought a quart of his "golden" urine. At least that was what the color was compared to the dark stuff I got from Wendt. I always make two or three sets at a location for canine and usually put urine at two of the three. Side by side the old stuff from Wendt produced more than the new "golden" urine. This is just my thought and one year's experience. This is like most things in trapping - it comes down to what you are comfortable with. Rapalas and Panther Martin Spinners are what I catch most of my fish on - I also use them 80% of the time! Comfort level in the right location will catch alot of fur!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You keep talking that way Gary your going to get Tom and myself all fired up again!:tdo12:

Bob Wendt is the connaisseur of pee he says you can't get good pee in the summer. Best pee comes from the winter months.

Griff


----------



## TCOPPOLA (Sep 22, 2008)

I dont care when I pee as long as I am allowed to do it! Sometimes when I am putting up fur in the garage, if I drink too much beer, I have to pee alot. So instead of going in the house every 10.5 minutes (prostate enlarged), I will sneak out by the side of the garage and "dangle my worm". One day my wife caught me and yelled at me! Said somthin about "killin her hostas". Then she gripes if I track in **** fat when I use our "indoor" bathroom! I cant do nothin right.....Anyways, I use canine urine year after year....stored in amber bottles in my cool garage workshop. IMO its like Gary said, "as good if not better than fresh".


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I just got a urgent request to check in on the pee post so here I am.

I always open up my catch and save the bladder and urine. Doesn't get any fresher than that. If it smells like a sewer bad pee, ammonia don't worry about it.

Read alot of Mr Wendts views on pee. Can't say he's wrong plus he would call me a idiot if I disagreed with him. If you want good pee buy now and use it next year. Don't buy summer pee can't collect good pee in the summer.

Had some old pee in the garage I bought from Katz Bros lures. and some golden pee I bought this year. Old pee caught more fox than new pee. I just mixed them up and put then in the same bottle for next year. I don't think the deer will mind.

Freepop bought some magical pee for next year I can't wait to hear a report on it next year.

Back to trapperman.


GRIFF


----------



## TCOPPOLA (Sep 22, 2008)

Griff, thanks for weighing in on this topic.....I always knew you knew alot about pee:lol:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks fpr the replies guys. I knew I would get the answers I needed!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

griffondog said:


> I just got a urgent request to check in on the pee post so here I am.
> 
> 
> Freepop bought some magical pee for next year I can't wait to hear a report on it next year.


If the snow clears some where I can get out in the fileds, I plan on setting out some more traps, it gives Scarletfever something to do in the morning and I really looking forward to the morning she gets a skunk in the trap which is going to be possible with this warm up :lol:

Mr. Wendt claims that meat fed winter fox urine is the best and he can tell the difference with his nose. If he can tell with his nose, just think what the canines can do. Mr. Wendt claims the honey colored stuff is dog food fed fox.

I got the urine the other day and it sure smells much stronger and different than that honey colored stuff. I have no idea if this is going to be "super urine" but I'm willing to give most anything a try.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

so where is the best trustworthy scource for me to get winter meat fed fox urine?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mr. Wendt doesn't sell any of his urine retail, he only sells in bulk. He recommended Hawbakers urine, as he really respects the integrity in their products, not sure if he sells to them or not. If you've ever watched a video called Fox and More, you'd know the guy catches a ton of them.


----------

